# Conte apre alla Roma:"Vediamo".



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.

------


Come riportato da Pedullà, Petrachi è sempre più vicino alla Roma per il ruolo di nuovo DS. Contratto triennale. Avanza anche la candidatura di Conte: ipotesi triennale ad 8 mln di euro a stagione.

Repubblica: la Roma sta per ingaggiare Bertelli, preparatore atletico del Chelsea. Aumentano gli indizi per l'arrivo di Conte in giallorosso.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2019)

Preoccupante che sul piano della programmazione ormai anche la Roma sia avanti a noi.
Però fa riflettere che uno come Conte accetti una piazza come Roma. Sono proprio curioso di vedere come gestirà i media...

Sul piano tattico è un allenatore che non si discute, sotto tutti gli altri aspetti invece...


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



una bella risposta a chi dice di continuo "figuratevi se conte va alla roma e bla bla"...

come ancelotti che in italia poteva permetterselo solo la juve…

la verità è che se vuoi puoi prendere quasi chiunque...se non vuoi o non puoi ti attacchi


----------



## juventino (27 Aprile 2019)

La Roma fino all’anno scorso doveva cedere giocatori importanti per finanziare le campagne acquisti, adesso offre mega-contratti a Conte. Per me c’è qualcosa dietro, è troppo assurdo tutto ciò.
Sono comunque dell’idea che il club da cui devono guardarsi di più sia la Juve, perché Conte si venderebbe la madre pur di tornarci.


----------



## gabuz (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Ormai sono troppe le voci perché non sia vero.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Roma fino all’anno scorso doveva cedere giocatori importanti per finanziare le campagne acquisti, adesso offre mega-contratti a Conte. Per me c’è qualcosa dietro, è troppo assurdo tutto ciò.
> Sono comunque dell’idea che il club da cui devono guardarsi di più sia la Juve, perché Conte si venderebbe la madre pur di tornarci.



due sono le ipotesi: o pallotta ha venduto agli arabi o conte sta usando la roma per mettere fretta alla juve, inter, milan


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2019)

Sanno già tutti che in qualche modo la Roma andrà in Champions


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Non mi sorprende affatto , la roma ha una rosa importante ,giovane e futuribile.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprende affatto , la roma ha una rosa importante ,giovane e futuribile.



Ha anche qualche veterano, giocatori veri, come Manolas e Dzeko, e qualche cadavere da resuscitare come Pastore e Nzonzi.
Sicuramente c'è del materiale su cui lavorare nonostante i disastri di Monchi, molto meglio di noi.
Ma Conte nell'ambiente di Roma non ce lo vedo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ha anche qualche veterano, giocatori veri, come Manolas e Dzeko, e qualche cadavere da resuscitare come Pastore e Nzonzi.
> Sicuramente c'è del materiale su cui lavorare nonostante i disastri di Monchi, molto meglio di noi.
> Ma Conte nell'ambiente di Roma non ce lo vedo.



Nella capitale storicamente è sempre stato difficile per tutti perchè la piazza è particolare.
Speriamo non ci vada perchè conte è un grande allenatore e un grande motivatore.


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sanno già tutti che in qualche modo la Roma andrà in Champions



Gliene hanno regalati di rigori quest'anno...hai voglia...se penso poi a quello di Kolavov su Suso....


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...




Mazzata pesantissima, tanto quanto è stato il trasferimento di CR7 alla Juventus.
Con la Juve e CR7 si è provato senso di impotenza, ma provarlo persino con la Roma...
Sarebbe la certificazione ufficiale che il Milan sia diventato inferiore sotto tutti i punti di vista alla Roma. Rimane solo la storia e l’albo d’oro, ma col pane mangiato ieri non ti puoi riempire lo stomaco di oggi.


----------



## varvez (27 Aprile 2019)

Continuo a non poter credere a questa notizia. Sarebbe umiliante per noi, a meno che Jurgen Klopp non avesse già firmato per il Milan. Negli altri casi sarebbe da nascondersi 50m sottoterra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Continuo a non poter credere a questa notizia. Sarebbe umiliante per noi, a meno che Jurgen Klopp non avesse già firmato per il Milan. Negli altri casi sarebbe da nascondersi 50m sottoterra



Umiliante davvero, anche perché non è che la Rometta sia una superpotenza. Se Conte va alla Roma significa che ha intravisto più progettualità nella Rometta dall’albo internazionale inesistente e nazionale mediocre che nel Milan inferiore per blasone solo al Real.

La ciliegina sarebbe se, in aggiunta a ciò, da noi arrivassero mezze tacche come Gianpaolo o Di Francesco invece che Sarri.

La conferma che il Milan ormai è una Fiorentina deluxe con le stesse ambizioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Preoccupante che sul piano della programmazione ormai anche la Roma sia avanti a noi.
> Però fa riflettere che uno come Conte accetti una piazza come Roma. Sono proprio curioso di vedere come gestirà i media...
> 
> Sul piano tattico è un allenatore che non si discute, sotto tutti gli altri aspetti invece...



e sul piano della campagna acquisti? se va la non gioca certo con perotti e cadaveri simili. vorrà 5-6 giocatori?




A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Umiliante davvero, anche perché non è che la Rometta sia una superpotenza. Se Conte va alla Roma significa che ha intravisto più progettualità nella Rometta dall’albo internazionale inesistente e nazionale mediocre che nel Milan inferiore per blasone solo al Real.
> 
> La ciliegina sarebbe se, in aggiunta a ciò, da noi arrivassero mezze tacche come Gianpaolo o Di Francesco invece che Sarri.
> 
> La conferma che il Milan ormai è una Fiorentina deluxe con me stesse ambizioni.



ma chi ci dice che il milan abbia cercato conte?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e sul piano della campagna acquisti? se va la non gioca certo con perotti e cadaveri simili. vorrà 5-6 giocatori?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vero anche questo Willi (riferito alla tua ultima domanda).

Per quanto riguarda la tua prima frase, é la stessa considerazione che ho fatto io per Sarri da noi, perciò se venisse almeno lui potremmo intravedere un filo di luce (anche se magari preferiremmo qualcuno ancora più top di Sarri) perlomeno per quanto riguarda il progetto.


----------



## leviatano (27 Aprile 2019)

Stiamo diventando come gli interisti a quanto pare quando non vincevano, era tutto un piangere le "fortune" altrui.
Stiamo parlando di Conte alla Roma, con una progettualità che direi che all'alba del 2019 dopo circa un decennio non si è capita ancora.
Ma quando il Milan ha cercato Conte? Quando? a parte per i grandi visir del calciomercato?.
La Roma ha bisogno di ritornare tra le prime quattro con i cadaveri che ha, e Conte va bene per questo, lasciate stare che in Europa Conte ha preso solo pesci in faccia.


----------



## Solo (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


Malissimo per noi.


----------



## davidelynch (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Ne rimarrei sorpreso, vedevo l'Inter come soluzione più credibile per tanti motivi e conservavo una minima speranza che potesse venire da noi, a questo punto devono per forza prendere sarri, non vedo alternative sinceramente.


----------



## Davidoff (27 Aprile 2019)

Se Conte va alla Roma partiamo nettamente dietro a loro, Napoli e Inter anche l'anno prossimo. Risalire è veramente durissimo al momento.


----------



## jacky (27 Aprile 2019)

Cosa doveva dire? No? Si?
Non ha praticamente risposto...


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Roma fino all’anno scorso doveva cedere giocatori importanti per finanziare le campagne acquisti, adesso offre mega-contratti a Conte. Per me c’è qualcosa dietro, è troppo assurdo tutto ciò.
> Sono comunque dell’idea che il club da cui devono guardarsi di più sia la Juve, perché Conte si venderebbe la madre pur di tornarci.



Forse gli emiri hanno scelto. Se le voci che circolavano venissero confermate, c'è da considerare la Roma come seconda forza del campionato per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Forse gli emiri hanno scelto. Se le voci che circolavano venissero confermate, c'è da considerare la Roma come seconda forza del campionato per l'anno prossimo.



Sì, ci sono troppe voci intorno alla Roma sul Qatar. 
A ogni modo, Pallotta non è un ricco "povero". Ha un patrimonio importante e gestisce un fondo miliardario. Se volesse potrebbe fare una squadra forte tanto quanto la Juventus (poi dietro Pallotta c'è ancora di mezzo Unicredit, ma questa è un'altra storia).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Guardate che al di lá del fattore Elliott, il progetto Roma è avanti soprattutto per una ragione: la Roma avrá lo stadio di proprietà e questo la rende appetibile anche a sceicchi. Se uno sceicco dovesse acquistare una società italiana, è probabile che sará la Roma. Da noi invece si hanno idee diverse: stadio comunale insieme alla Sfinter, una cosa obbrobriosa che mi auguro non venga fatta.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guardate che al di lá del fattore Elliott, il progetto Roma è avanti soprattutto per una ragione: la Roma avrá lo stadio di proprietà e questo la rende appetibile anche a sceicchi. Se uno sceicco dovesse acquistare una società italiana, è probabile che sará la Roma. Da noi invece si hanno idee diverse: stadio comunale insieme alla Sfinter, una cosa obbrobriosa che mi auguro non venga fatta.



Beh ad oggi lo stadio della Roma è abbastanza una chimera...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Per me va all'inter


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guardate che al di lá del fattore Elliott, il progetto Roma è avanti soprattutto per una ragione: la Roma avrá lo stadio di proprietà e questo la rende appetibile anche a sceicchi. Se uno sceicco dovesse acquistare una società italiana, è probabile che sará la Roma. Da noi invece si hanno idee diverse: stadio comunale insieme alla Sfinter, una cosa obbrobriosa che mi auguro non venga fatta.



A oggi lo stadio è comunque solo un'ipotesi, anche per la Roma (quando si parla di stadi non si può mai mettere le mani avanti fino a che non c'è il primo mattone).

Per ora, la differenza principale è che tra scegliere di comprare un Milan alla cifra fuori mercato di un miliardo, e comprare la Roma a 500 milioni+500 milioni sul mercato, conviene molto di più la seconda scelta.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



8 milioni all'anno comunque sono davvero tanti


----------



## uolfetto (27 Aprile 2019)

boh la roma anche se dovesse andare in champions dovrà vendere 1 o 2 pedine importanti come sempre. a meno che non stia per entrare qualche ricavo inaspettato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guardate che al di lá del fattore Elliott, il progetto Roma è avanti soprattutto per una ragione: la Roma avrá lo stadio di proprietà e questo la rende appetibile anche a sceicchi. Se uno sceicco dovesse acquistare una società italiana, è probabile che sará la Roma. Da noi invece si hanno idee diverse: stadio comunale insieme alla Sfinter, una cosa obbrobriosa che mi auguro non venga fatta.



Il progetto stadio della Roma è completamente bloccato al momento.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



_Gattuso va alla Roma con Mirabelli_ (cit.)


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Solo a me da l'impressione che conte abbia perso il treno di tutte le squadre più importanti?


----------



## leviatano (27 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Solo a me da l'impressione che conte abbia perso il treno di tutte le squadre più importanti?



la domanda è: Le squadre importanti sono state interessate a lui?

secondo me no, se no col cavolo che andava in nazionale ad allenare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Titty ha praticamente confermato che lo prendono. Pazzesco, tocca staccare dal calcio per un bel po’


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il progetto stadio della Roma è completamente bloccato al momento.


Non avevo letto le ultime, da quanto ne sapevo si sarebbe fatto.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Titty ha praticamente confermato che lo prendono. Pazzesco, tocca staccare dal calcio per un bel po’



Se succede davvero (come sembra), al Milan abbiano la decenza di chiedere l'iscrizione alla Serie B.
È inaccettabile vedersi soffiare Conte dalla Roma, sarebbe l'emblema del declino del Milan.


----------



## leviatano (27 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se succede davvero (come sembra), al Milan abbiano la decenza di chiedere l'iscrizione alla Serie B.
> È inaccettabile vedersi soffiare Conte dalla Roma, sarebbe l'emblema del declino del Milan.



se mo, la morte del Ac Milan se Conte finisse alla Roma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non avevo letto le ultime, da quanto ne sapevo si sarebbe fatto.



Il progetto urbanistico è stato bocciato, molto probabilmente dovranno trovare un altra zona dove costruirlo, ripartono da zero in pratica.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> la domanda è: Le squadre importanti sono state interessate a lui?
> 
> secondo me no, se no col cavolo che andava in nazionale ad allenare.



Concordo..in più il suo carattere spigoloso spesso non è ben visto dalle società


----------



## kipstar (27 Aprile 2019)

in effetti il pupone ha fatto capire ampiamente che conte c'è per la panchina.....
boh....che dire ?
per come la vedo io ma spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi con msarri non vinci.....magari giochi bene...ma non vinci.....


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Titty ha praticamente confermato che lo prendono. Pazzesco, tocca staccare dal calcio per un bel po’



Così sembra. A questo punto darei per confermato Spalletti all'Inter e da noi... Sarri? O un mister X di gallianesca memoria?


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Aprile 2019)

Più che Conte alla Roma, come notizia, mi "spaventa" quel che Conte alla Roma può voler dire a livello extra-calcistico. Non credo abbia accettato senza garanzie e poi, la Roma che paga 8 milioni di stipendio a un allenatore... mi sa che i big money l'anno prossimo si muoveranno nella capitale. 

Noi abbiamo avuto una grande chance l'anno scorso, ma la coppia Mirabelli-Fassone è riuscita nell'impresa di fumarsi 250 milioni e non rafforzare la squadra.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> la domanda è: Le squadre importanti sono state interessate a lui?
> 
> secondo me no, se no col cavolo che andava in nazionale ad allenare.



L'altra domanda è (e non sono ironico, ma realista): possiamo ancora considerarci una grande squadra? Ad oggi per me siamo più vicini ad essere una nobile decaduta se non ci rialziamo presto e torniamo ad essere competitivi. 

È dall'anno dello scudetto mancato per il non-gol di Muntari che siamo, al più, dei comprimari in Serie A (in Europa, meglio tacere)-


----------



## leviatano (27 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> L'altra domanda è (e non sono ironico, ma realista): possiamo ancora considerarci una grande squadra? Ad oggi per me siamo più vicini ad essere una nobile decaduta se non ci rialziamo presto e torniamo ad essere competitivi.
> 
> È dall'anno dello scudetto mancato per il non-gol di Muntari che siamo, al più, dei comprimari in Serie A (in Europa, meglio tacere)-



Io posso solo dire questo:

Che per come siamo messi e penso cosa sta pensando la società e il nostro destino, sarà quello di puntare a una squadra giovane di talento magari presi all'estero (che non è un male dato che di talenti in Italia non ce ne sono ad alto livello) con un allenatore che imponga una filosofia di gioco. Molte altre squadre sono state nella nostra condizione e si sono rialzate. 
Abbiamo alle spalle per adesso un ottimo punto d'appoggio. ora se quello in panchina azzecca il 4 posto (pregando tutti i santi), si può incominciare a prendere un po' di boccata d'aria e ragionare sui prossimi passi e lasciarci alle spalle tutte le boiate di questi anni che sono capitate.
Non abbiamo preso Conte? pace amen, non abbiamo mica perso quello che ha inventato il total football o la zona, se lo prende la Roma che per adesso non si sa che progetto ha nel prossimo futuro, con uno stadio che non si fa per tangenti e quant'altro.
L'anno prossimo il Napoli si ridimensiona, così come l'Inter per il loro organico logoro e con uno che non vuole spendere un euro per la campagna acquisti da tre anni a questa parte, e l'altro progetto che oltre a sponsorizzazioni fittizie non riesce neanche a riscattare un giocatore. per non parlare che hanno problemi di età nella rosa.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2019)

Totti elogia Conte e praticamente ammette l'interesse

qui per mesi si è andati avanti con le notizie "Totti vuole Gattuso" "la Roma su Rinoiace a Totti"


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2019)

vedete se la Roma adesso ragionasse da mentecatti quale siamo stati noi ora confermerebbe Ranieri per 3 anni dicendo che Ha ricompattato l'ambiente...ci ha riportato in zona Champions...e altre amenità…

prendiamo lezioni anche dalla roma roba da matti


----------



## hiei87 (27 Aprile 2019)

Sarebbe una catastrofe per noi, molto peggio di Conte all'inter, perchè a quel punto i 4 posti per la Champions sarebbero già assegnati ancor prima di cominciare.


----------



## 1972 (27 Aprile 2019)

il contatto gia' c'e' stato da tempo e , ad oggi, siamo ancora alla fase del semplice colloquio informale. il problema che conte al marchese del grillo je chiedera' la luna.....


----------



## PM3 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre più indizi sul possibile passaggio di Conte alla Roma. Come riportato dalla GDS, ieri in spiaggia, in Salento, il tecnico è stato incalzato da diversi tifosi. Una romanista gli ha chiesto:"Vieni alla Roma?" e lui ha risposto:"Vediamo, vediamo...". Sorridendo.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Sarebbe una grande sorpresa. 
La Roma mette a segno il primo grande colpo di mercato, noi dobbiamo rispondere, a tempo debito. 

Comunque Totti ha parlato di Inter e Bayern su di lui… Quindi sembra che a noi non interessi. 
Un errore? Vedremo chi sarà il prossimo allenatore, vedremo che squadra hanno in mente di costruire…


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2019)

quindi Conte sotto la sede dell'inter che faceva...destabilizzava Spalletti e basta? 

mah...staremo a vedere..


----------

